# Calgary, anyone?



## pfleck86 (Mar 10, 2006)

I decided to make a thread just to see if there are any people who have shot or live in my hometown and residence of Calgary, AB. who know and can share some neat little locales to visit on some shoots, or even to get together to do some shots or something.


----------



## Peanuts (Mar 10, 2006)

Calgarian here.

Most of my photos of in/around Calgary are here: www.flickr.com/photos/britstaddon and I am sure you yourself have found that it is such a wonderful city to discover and take pictures of eh? There are at least 2 or 3 other Calgarians on TPF, and several Edmontonians. No meet-ups have ever been planned in Alberta, but perhaps in a few years I will be good enough for one.


----------

